# Old fashioned buzz sawmill



## jaytee (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey folks, I've been browsing on here for a few days and have found some really interesting reading. My cousin has an old fashioned buzz sawmill that he has gotten into operation and I will try to get some pics of it as soon as I can. Its in the neighborhood of 120 years old and is the oldest working piece of equipment in the town of Fair Grove, where we live. I believe it used to belong to a family member but not sure who. I do know that my grandpa used to run a sawmill many many years ago as they were fairly common back in the day.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 6, 2007)

Pictures? opcorn:


----------



## WadePatton (Apr 6, 2007)

There was a photo on here a while back of an old circular sawmill, and lots of comments about how old and dangerous it was. 

And I know a family who sawed three generations on one just like it and that mill shut down only a few years ago. I'll bet the mill is back in operation someplace else.

photos?opcorn:


----------



## habanero (Apr 10, 2007)

Dad has an old one out in the weeds he always said he was going to get going, but never did. I think it is complete, and the blade is stored indoors and is in good shape. Maybe someday I'll have to get it put back in operation...


----------



## ray benson (Apr 10, 2007)

Here is one thread on old sawmills.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=42822


----------

